# Update centos 5.0 auf centos 5.1



## crashoverride (12. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es problemlos möglich ist ein update von centos 5.0 auf centos 5.1 zu machen, ohne probleme mit ispconfig 2.2.28 zu riskieren ?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Oder das schon gemacht ? 


Danke schon im Voraus


----------

